# RMC Or AMC(As A Medical Cadet)



## iwantbiryani (Sep 5, 2014)

AOA, I Gave MCAT this year and my agregate is around 88 And i've also cleared the amc medical cadet procedure (final medical clear). For now i'm awaiting merit lists of both amc and uhs, Can any body help me in deciding which college should i choose. Some Pros and Cons will be helpfull. Thank you


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Go to AMC

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam33n (Jul 22, 2014)

It depends on what kind of career and education you want. Army career is more stable but also more restricting in a way. On the other hand a civil career can be more successful if you're willing to put in the effort but its all on luck, you may or may not work a high paying job. Studies wise, both are good. RMC is a reknowned institute, studies will be good but with a less strict atmosphere. In AMC there's a module system which I hear is great for studies, but ofcourse stricter atmosphere.. 
In the end its your choice on what kind of career you want... Congrats on getting a great aggregate btw!


----------



## iwantbiryani (Sep 5, 2014)

more restricting in what ways? if you are talking about going abroad then i have no such intention. And are you sure that there's modular system in amc? btw THANK you for the reply.


----------



## Kaptaan (Oct 11, 2014)

The standard of education is very high in both. As a Military Cadet AMC is very strict but you don't have to pay a dime, instead you get a monthly stipend of Rs. 36,000. In my opinion this is a HUGE deal. You'll start earning when the rest of your fellows will still be asking their parents for a monthly allowance. However you must keep in mind that after graduation you'll be posted to all kinds of different places. You will also have to serve in the army for a minimum of thirteen years. If you are a good student the army may send you abroad for specialization which is again a pro. However, before making a decision do istekhara. Do let us know what you decided. Best of luck.


----------



## iwantbiryani (Sep 5, 2014)

Thnak you kaptaan for your advice.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

when are the NUST PC list gonna be displayed and what will be its last merit?


----------



## Kaptaan (Oct 11, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## Kaptaan (Oct 11, 2014)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> when are the NUST PC list gonna be displayed and what will be its last merit?


The list for paying cadets was displayed on Dec 17th last year and the closing merit for BDS was 78.5 or something. 
Can't say anything about this year.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

My agg% 80% and my father has retired from army what are my chances in selection in mbbs PC?


----------



## Kaptaan (Oct 11, 2014)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> My agg% 80% and my father has retired from army what are my chances in selection in mbbs PC?


What is your merit position?


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

1261 nustian


----------



## khawakhan (Aug 8, 2014)

my advice to you mr.'i want biryani' is that u shoud'nt prefer urself as a medical cadet!my uncle[indeed a colnel bt still serving the army for almost 25 years] did'nt get a chance to leave the army!13 yrs bond is only a sign for studying there for 5 yrs.they'ill ask u to sign another bond for graduation nd then another for specialization nd so on nd u will be on an endless track of CMH'S of whole pak for almost 30 yrs!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:now chose a self-constructive track for urself or.............................................:woot::woot::woot:


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

I think if you get a chance to be a part of army you should never leave it


----------



## nabzz (1 mo ago)

iwantbiryani said:


> AOA, I Gave MCAT this year and my agregate is around 88 And i've also cleared the amc medical cadet procedure (final medical clear). For now i'm awaiting merit lists of both amc and uhs, Can any body help me in deciding which college should i choose. Some Pros and Cons will be helpfull. Thank you


So what'd you choose and do you regret your decision?


----------

